# Be careful out there



## 4Bits (Jan 24, 2015)

Last Sunday March 4, 2018, I made a poor decision to launch my kayak into the Trinity just below the LL Dam. To make a terribly long story short. I had to abandon my Off white colored Hobie Pro Angler 12 with mirage drive. Fri, Mar 8, I was finally able to launch a salvage operation, but was unable to locate my Yak. I don't know if it sunk or if somebody happened to have fished it out of the river. I will gladly offer up a reasonable reward if somebody might know where it may be. Just hit me up with a PM. Thank you.:headknock


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry about the loss of your kayak but I'm glad you're ok. Good reminder for people to be careful down there, I have seen Jon boats turn over down there too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

But you're alive! I have a sneaking suspicion you were wearing a PFD. :cheers:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh wow glad your ok. Hope you find it. Be careful 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Thank you god you are ok. I see it too often that someone will try to get on the water knowing that the conditions are not the best. Life is too short,if you drive all the way to LL and think man I came here let just do it, think again, and call it a day as it only take one mistake and that is it. I would hate to see one of my 2cool family suffer a loss due to taking a risk that is not safe. Good to hear you are safe. Things can be replaced.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

LLD can be a very unforgiving place, glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

With that current it could be in Trinity Bay or further.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> With that current it could be in Trinity Bay or further.


Very true!!
Reminds me of a boat stuck up in a tree below the L&D by Crockett which stayed there for years. It was a good 20 feet up above normal low and green conditions. Like I say it stayed there for years, and went back under water several times during those years, but stayed lodged. It finally disappeared. There is no telling where that kayak is.


----------



## 4Bits (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah I know, I am hoping that when the water goes down some I will attempt another salvage operation. You know being in that cold water was tough, but walking up to the top of the dam to make contact with the Polk County Sheriffs Deputy was nearly as bad. I suppose that I am one of a very small group of civilian folks who has ever stepped foot on top of those rocks in quite some time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

4Bits said:


> Yeah I know, I am hoping that when the water goes down some I will attempt another salvage operation. You know being in that cold water was tough, but walking up to the top of the dam to make contact with the Polk County Sheriffs Deputy was nearly as bad. I suppose that I am one of a very small group of civilian folks who has ever stepped foot on top of those rocks in quite some time.


Did under tow or eddie bring you back toward the dam?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

4Bits said:


> Yeah I know, I am hoping that when the water goes down some I will attempt another salvage operation. You know being in that cold water was tough, but walking up to the top of the dam to make contact with the Polk County Sheriffs Deputy was nearly as bad. I suppose that I am one of a very small group of civilian folks who has ever stepped foot on top of those rocks in quite some time.


sounds like a good story the in the makings right there. Those currents can do some unexpected things at times. Push you in directions totally opposite from what you think. There can be eddies that hold you in one spot, or current streams that shoot you along at upwards of 10 mph.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm just glad you're around to tell us about it here on 2cool, instead of us seeing the report on the news or in the paper.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Texcajun said it just right Iâ€™m sure glad you lived to tell the story.
With a flow of 30600cfs when anything goes wrong it becomes catastrophic very fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Bits (Jan 24, 2015)

I guess you would call it an eddy. First time I ever saw anyone over that line without being hassled. Just laid back on my PFD and drifted right up to the rocks. Recommend to all to attach some kind of whistle to their PFD, and learn the international distress signal. 3 blasts about 4-5 seconds with a two second pause between each blast.


----------

